# Photos from Mexico



## texxter (Apr 25, 2018)

Since I had the opportunity to visit Mexico for the first time in 1989 I have been fascinated by the richness of its ancient history, its people and culture, its amazing natural beauty.  I have quite a few photography books about Mexico and I wanted to share a few images from those books that are an inspiration to me.

The first three images are from the 1993 book "_El ojo de vidrio - Cien años de fotografía del México indio_" ("The glass eye - One hundred years of photography of native Mexico")  - I purchased this beautiful book in Mexico City in 1994, and I treasure it - it contains images from 1900 to the 1990s and seeing them together gives the reader a broad perspective of how native culture and peoples have been photographed over the decades.

There is an interesting interplay between the "glass eye" of the camera observing with some detachment its subject, the native peoples and their lives - and the way those native peoples look back at us, now the viewer of the photograph - they way those people were perceived and the way they perceived the photographer intruding in their lives with their eye glass.  In some photos the theme is timeless and universal, and in others,  it is the moment in time and place that matters.  I love images with strong narrative content, those images that tell incomplete stories only the viewer can complete with the act of viewing the image.

*Antonio Turok *"_Women of Magdalenas, Chiapas_" (1990)

I love this image so much!  There is a natural joy emanating from the group of girls, perhaps natural or perhaps a response to the photographer... a mix of shyness and spontaneous joy.  The deep focus makes every woman in the group count as an individual and not background.  Love how the photograph breaks the group into two subgroups with the woman with the child in the center being the bridge






*Anonymous *"_Las dos huastecas_" (1900)

This image from 1900 shows two native women responding to the interaction with the photographer, and each has a very different response...  The quality of the image is not great, but there is a great humanity in this moment of mutual awareness that is universal.





*Graciela Iturbide*, "Mujer ángel, Desierto de Sonora, México" (1980)

The author stated in an interview that this photograph represents the transition between the traditional way of life of the Seri tribe of ex-nomads, and the way capitalism has changed it. The woman is running with a cassette player she got from Americans in exchange for hadcrafts.  I love the mystery of this messenger dressed in black with the flowing dress, facing the infinity of the desert, equipped with the tool of music as the her only companion for the journey!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 25, 2018)

Mexico is rich in history with many cultures depending on the region.  Mexico & old photos, I'll have to look up the books.  We travel to Mexico twice or more times a year.  I like going off the AI property and seeing the countryside or islands.  There is a photographer that lives out in the jungle that does photography walks with tourists and I may sign up for one of his walks.  He shares his story on FB...left Fashion photography and now does local commercial work.  He lives in a primitive structure with 2 dogs (one is a schnauzer) in the jungle.  

Michael Maurus Photography


----------



## markjwyatt (Apr 25, 2018)

texxter said:


> *Antonio Turok *"_Women of Magdalenas, Chiapas_" (1990)
> 
> I love this image so much!  There is a natural joy emanating from the group of girls, perhaps natural or perhaps a response to the photographer... a mix of shyness and spontaneous joy.  The deep focus makes every woman in the group count as an individual and not background.  Love how the photograph breaks the group into two subgroups with the woman with the child in the center being the bridge
> 
> View attachment 156865



In Chiapas the people are related to those in Guatemala ("Mayan"). What you miss in these B&W images is just how colorful the costumes can be.





(not my picture)


----------



## texxter (Apr 25, 2018)

markjwyatt said:


> In Chiapas the people are related to those in Guatemala ("Mayan"). What you miss in these B&W images is just how colorful the costumes can be.



You are right! The Mayas in Chiapa and Guatemala have very colorful "huipiles", often unique to each community.  I toured the Maya communities around Lake Atitlán in Guatemala and I learned that each community has its own design and color patterns... amazing.

As a photographer I love the beautiful traditional garments, but it's even better if the image is not capturing just the surface, but also the humanity of those indigenous people... 

In the community of  Santa Catarina Polopó we were invited by Juana, a traditional weaver, to visit her workshop and my daughter  got the complete Maya outfit.  She looks happy as a Maya girl!


----------



## texxter (Apr 25, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Mexico is rich in history with many cultures depending on the region.  Mexico & old photos, I'll have to look up the books.  We travel to Mexico twice or more times a year.  I like going off the AI property and seeing the countryside or islands.  There is a photographer that lives out in the jungle that does photography walks with tourists and I may sign up for one of his walks.  He shares his story on FB...left Fashion photography and now does local commercial work.  He lives in a primitive structure with 2 dogs (one is a schnauzer) in the jungle.
> 
> Michael Maurus Photography



Interesting! He does good work!  That is not a bad way to enjoy life.... a beautiful place doing what you love!  

I will be posting more pictures of my Mexico photography books, but here is one I took myself... the group is focused on something I am not part of, but the little girl to the right and I smiled at each other and she reveals that there is a photographer capturing the moment.... love that giveaway


----------



## markjwyatt (Apr 25, 2018)

texxter said:


> markjwyatt said:
> 
> 
> > In Chiapas the people are related to those in Guatemala ("Mayan"). What you miss in these B&W images is just how colorful the costumes can be.
> ...





Here are my daughters (iPhone image)! We stayed in Santa Catarina Polopó at the Hotel Villa Santa Catarina (last September). I think the picture was in Panajachel. I do recognize the costume of Santa Catarina Polopó on your daughter.


----------



## texxter (Apr 25, 2018)

Love that pic! Everyone having a great time!


----------

